# Mitsubishi Left me with a broken neck. HELP! I want a Nissan!



## Twin_Cities_G (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a new car. I was involved in a head on at highway speeds which totaled my small Mitsubishi Eclipse. I'm now looking at Nissan's. I think there great cars.

I was looking at the Nissan Maxima 02-03 Versions with the 6 speed manual and the 3.5L V6. Is this a good choice? What other Nissan would others recommend? 

Looking to spend no more than $13,000.
Want a manual with some get up and go and maybe something that has some after market parts to boost the power and looks a little bit later on.

I like options like leather, sunroof, manual. Please HELP ME OUT!
I live in Minnesota.

 Thank you very much!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You chose the best years cause those are the last ones still made by the Japanese! I prefer the GLE cause of the HID headlights and all of the goodies inside. Not to mention that problem-free VQ35...

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Twin_Cities_G (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the reply. Once I get this annoying neck brace off (in 3 months) I will have to drive one and see what its got!


----------



## Twin_Cities_G (Oct 14, 2008)

What does everyone think of the Altima SE-R?


----------

